#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  кулон

## Сергей Хос

Друзья, кто понимает иероглифы, скажите, что там написано на ободе, хотя бы примерно.

----------


## Алексей А

Судя по всему, Ом Ваджрасаттва Хум.
"Ваджра" написано так (а не 金剛) скорее всего, чтобы передать транслитерацию (班匝 - БанДза; на китайской странице wiki вариант 班雜 с похожим чтением)

----------

Сергей Хос (05.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Судя по всему, Ом Ваджрасаттва Хум.
> "Ваджра" написано так (а не 金剛) скорее всего, чтобы передать транслитерацию (班匝 - БанДза; на китайской странице wiki вариант 班雜 с похожим чтением)


Большое спасибо..

----------

Алексей А (05.03.2018)

----------

